# Ogden River 5/27



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, after not being able to get out and fish this past memorial weekend, I was itchin to do some fishing, so after work I jetted up to the Ogden river to see how the flows were looking and whip some bugs around. I found a good pull off and walked over to see how it looked, I was greeted by this sight:










The river was looking prime, so I put on my gear, walked down a ways and hopped on in. Heres a ground level view of the first hole I hit:










My first cast was right where I wanted it, and I watched my indicator take a dip, fish on!










Little guy, but still fun. I figured it would be a pretty good day seein as how it was a first cast fish on deal. I worked my way up to the next hole and after a few casts, bingo:










Again, not a big guy but at least im catchin em eh? Heres another good looking hole that produced for me:










Well I caught a few more as I worked my way along the river:



















Then as I was workin a good little strech my indicator went under and I landed the big fish of the day!!!!!










:lol: Ok not really, i thought to myself LOAH could put this little guy to good use as some bait! :mrgreen: All in all it was a good way to spend the evening after a long day of work. I caught a few more, but they were all about the same size. All were released to live another day. The flys of choice for these hungry little guys were a size 18 bead head flashback pheasant tail, and a olive hares ear, which happened to be the one that I got from the fly tying swap tied by Utahman. Heres a shoutout for ya dude!:










Tight lines!


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Niice report!! I've never seen the Ogden but it looks fun! I'll have to get up there some day and give her a shot.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice report. Those are pretty little browns. I don't think I've ever fished the Ogden. :?


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

The flows and the water clarity look perfect!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

pretty little fish. Looks like a great evening, good for you


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

That makes me want to go do some flyfishing. Nice report.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome, sounds like how I did the day before! The Ogden is a fun little river, does get a lot of pressure however.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

They planted the Ogden the other day. It's been real hot from rainbow gardens up stream.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> The flows and the water clarity look perfect!


Ya the river was runnin pretty smooth yesterday, I hope to get up there again soon. Guns and Flies, your report made me wanna go try my luck, what were you throwin at em?


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I was also throwing a pheasant tail #18 and also a little black fly with a flashback that I think I got from one of the fly swaps but I am not sure. I'm glad you got out, I was surprised the flows were so good, usually it is blown out at this point. The last picture is actually a few weeks ago, I got lucky and hit a hatch. There was a hatch on Memorial Day but for some reason they were not rising to it. The unpredictability of the rise is always puzzling to me, I guess that is one of the many things that keeps fishing interesting. If flows are still good I am going to try and hit it tomorrow.

Edit: I just checked online and it is blown out.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nice report. Those are pretty little browns. I don't think I've ever fished the Ogden. :?


If you decide to come fish it I'll be more than happy to show you some of the good spots, you'll have to bring your fly rod though :wink:


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Holy crap that water looks pretty good compared to friday. Glad to see someone is having some luck on the ogden.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> I was also throwing a pheasant tail #18 and also a little black fly with a flashback that I think I got from one of the fly swaps but I am not sure. I'm glad you got out, I was surprised the flows were so good, usually it is blown out at this point. The last picture is actually a few weeks ago, I got lucky and hit a hatch. There was a hatch on Memorial Day but for some reason they were not rising to it. The unpredictability of the rise is always puzzling to me, I guess that is one of the many things that keeps fishing interesting. If flows are still good I am going to try and hit it tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: I just checked online and it is blown out.


Ugh, all the difference a day makes... I get some time on Friday and Sat and the starting of the thread was promising....


----------

